# Oiling Shell



## Sardinecan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum. Just a brief introduction. I've got 4 radiateds, 2 leopards & 2 indian star. They are kept in separate enclosures.

I've heard of people applying olive oil or baby on on the shell of their tortoises to keep it shiny & prevent cracking. Any harm to doing that? Hope that someone can shed some light on this. Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2008)

One reason to NOT apply lotions or oils is because it causes dirt and dust to adhere to the shell, which in turn might cause the tortoise to overheat.

Yvonne


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jun 26, 2008)

...ummm... It's a good idea for photo shots though, they'll look good...


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 26, 2008)

Use a old toothbrush and some warm water and scrub the shell gently. It gets very shiney and looks good for photo shots.


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 26, 2008)

a guy i know uses corn oil and the shells look super cool, but i feel weird about the whole oil thing. i use a tooth brush to clean them by the way


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2008)

Some people will tell you that the shell can't "breathe" if you plug up the pores with oils. I'm not so sure about that. I don't know how porous a shell is. We paint our fingernails. We apply hoof shine and conditioner to horses' hooves. But those items make up a very small portion of the body. I would not like to cover a whole tortoise's body with oils. They have lived for thousands of years without anyone applying oils to their shells to "make them look pretty." Just keep them clean with water and a soft bristle brush. They don't need oils to be healthy.

Yvonne


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jun 26, 2008)

At bath time, I scrub them with a soft toothbrush in warm water mixed with a little of antibacterial hand soap. I think they love their bubble baths!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I feel like a bad mom. I don't scrub em unless someone has been shipped and is a mess when I get them. Even then I give them a good rinse and let them be. They look pretty to me dirt and all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> I don't scrub em unless someone has been shipped and is a mess when I get them. Even then I give them a good rinse and let them be. They look pretty to me dirt and all.



AMEN!!

Yvonne


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 26, 2008)

Agreed ladies!!!

It amazes me the things that people do to their tortoises! 

It's like.. I wonder how they would like to try to sleep standing in a cold coat closet with a 100 watt bulb on overhead! And they wonder why their redfoot never comes out of the corner...

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, Yep, Yep, Dirt and all a tort is a lovely thing. Lightly scrub only with a soft brush if the tort is messy - poo covered, otherwise just rinse. I Never, ever, use any type of soap.


----------



## Sardinecan (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I do agree that it looks good for photo shoots. Like bodybuilders who grease up before photo shoots.

I clean my torts shell with diluted betadine and a soft brush.


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jun 27, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Yep, Yep, Yep, Dirt and all a tort is a lovely thing. Lightly scrub only with a soft brush if the tort is messy - poo covered, otherwise just rinse. I Never, ever, use any type of soap.



That's the thing... they get poo on them almost everyday and it stinks, ew!!!  I guess because I have too many in the pen... (sigh)...


----------

